

Reverse Abstraction - Real Art, Real Geeky - azelinskie
http://www.ashleyzelinskie.com/#!portrait|c1han

======
azelinskie
Hey everyone! Just posting some of my tech related art here for you to
discuss. I am looking for some feedback. If anyone has any comments or
questions feel free. Cookie points to someone who finds the flaw in my
concept. Hint: there is one.

